# Pic of the best looking R35 you've seen



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

The best looking r35 gtr you seen or got a picture of!

I'm thinking about a White gtr but now don't sure about silver. Just thought I'd start a post and maybe see some r35's with differnt wheels and body kits. As I'm sure I wouldn't be able to leave it alone for long


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

one of my favourite (after mine), our friend in Singapore.











































































pics don't do this 35 justice needs to be seen in the flesh


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Thats what i think is the nicest........










as its mine


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

sweeet Alex. Can you hurry up with the Tuner GP track pics


----------



## prashan (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm struggling with colour choice too as my build deadline is end of July 2009 for a Dec 2009 delivery...debating between UMS and DMG....hoping to see a UMS in the flesh at my local HPC this week.

Prashan


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

yeah, that black one definitely takes the cake. I saw a black R35, or was it grey?...when I was in Singapore a couple weeks ago. Loud, rich sounding exhaust, but still not the magic of the RB26 exhaust note.

Those front doodads definitely help out with the one visual weakness of the car - the front air dam. I'd take it just one more step further, and put an Amuse rear wing on it.


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

No pics of HRE rims on the R35? I am not a big fan of aftermarket rims on the R35... but the HRE. In matte black finish. Looks. Da. Business.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

EvolutionVI said:


> Thats what i think is the nicest........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photo! What rims are you running? Have you lowered the car?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> Great photo! What rims are you running? Have you lowered the car?


Im running a KW Sleevekit in that picture.....Wheels are Rays/Gram Lights R57GT´s in gloss black,standard size with different offsets.

No im running a KW Competition suspension,most of it is made from alloy.....very light,fully adjustable:smokin:

More to come soon....

@Ben: Will put pictures up soon from german tuner GP event....do not have them in good quality yet,but the dvd should be with me thursday...


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

http://www.nagtroc.org/forums/index.php?act=attach&type=post&id=21330


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I genuinely didn't believe it was possible to make a 35 any uglier.

:nervous:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

mindlessoath said:


> http://www.nagtroc.org/forums/index.php?act=attach&type=post&id=21330













i love autoselect as well Ian, couldn't meet a nicer JDM tuner. One day i'll take up their offer of a spin on the Osaka Wangan.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Well non of the GTR's were what you would call lookers anyway.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

I hate the first one but the wheels on it are really trick - I love the dish on them, does anyone know that they are.

Kp


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2007)

kpkpkp said:


> I hate the first one but the wheels on it are really trick - I love the dish on them, does anyone know that they are.
> 
> Kp


Volk Racing G2 Wheels in High Bronze Metallic. (see High Bronze Volk Racing VR. G2s Fitted (PICS) - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club). One of my favorite cars.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

They are awesome - I think I have found my new wheels - does anyone have a picture of them on a storm white one.

Kp


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

moleman said:


> I genuinely didn't believe it was possible to make a 35 any uglier.
> 
> :nervous:


+1
no doubt you've also spotted the 911 numberplate which adds further insult


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

Mate the front of that black one is ruuubbbisssh!!!!!


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

EvolutionVI: More pics  Love it ...

So much so I've changed my order to titanium 

I've seen a loads in the flesh at a singapore import nights show last year, and they did look awesome, but your's is my favourite.

Let me know when you get bored of the wheels


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I think they should armour plate it,

Really attack that 2ton target weight !!!


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

GTRCenter » Blog Archive » Gumball3000 GT-R

it looks even better without all the gumball stickers.


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

These are the best looking r35's out there???? I don't think so. :-(


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

okaeyyyy, can't pleased everyone i guess, what makes us unique 

Shadow Sports
















































Gotta love guys who slate cars based on photo's & not seen in the flesh


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Gotta love guys who slate cars based on photo's & not seen in the flesh


Do i detect a wee tinge of jealousy perhaps!! :chuckle:

It's not as if ANY of the Skylines are lookers to start with in the same way as an R8 looks good. But i do like wheels on that black car above  Just wish i didn't struggle with pot-holed roads and those stupid high granite kerbs!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> start with in the same way as an R8 looks good


the R8 looks to long with that odd silver or carbon bit in the middle, nice 6 speed gearbox that slots well but it still looks odd

the GTR is purposeful, stuff that enhances this is good, its never going to be a pretty looker but a F16 or F14 is not pretty we all like those


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

i love mine, subtle and tasty..


----------



## TomTom (Nov 22, 2008)

I like this Branew kit i dont like the other kit they do for the GTR but this one is nice, may not be to everyone taste but it tickles my fancy!!


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Robbie J said:


> the R8 looks to long with that odd silver or carbon bit in the middle, nice 6 speed gearbox that slots well but it still looks odd


THANK YOU! Finally someone´s got it! The R8 looks good from every angle except from the side.

Back on topic, IMHO there aren´t that many really nicely done R35´s out there yet. Hopefully that´ll change soon. 

/P


----------



## TomTom (Nov 22, 2008)

YouTube - NISSAN GT-R R35


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

TomTom, a lot of photoshping...

Japanese magazines do a lot of this, not sure its based on facts


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

That Branew kit is a good example of why the lower parts should never be colour-coded. Makes the car look far too high.

Not amazed by any of them yet, but the Shadow Sports one is probably my favourite so far. Like the wheels too.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> Not amazed by any of them yet, but the Shadow Sports one is probably my favourite so far. Like the wheels too.


Seconded.


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

I like a White 35 whit matt black wheels and the lower parts color coded.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

This one i like


----------



## The Flying Wig (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm with you on this one ! I think that this car looks about as good as it gets.:clap:LOVE those wheels.When a GTR looks this good why touch anything else on it cosmetically,you would only spoil its appearance in my opinion.


----------



## JDMEK1 (Aug 16, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> Thats what i think is the nicest........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Car is looking really sick Alex!


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Not sure if its THE BEST I've ever seen, as I love the looks of Alex' GTR as well for instance but this one is just different, in a good way, I think:



































[/quote]


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

Alex's GTR is absolutely beautiful. Its so different and bonkers. I love it.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Hmmn orange... Apart from the spoiler.:runaway:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)




----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Not a fan of the big spoiler.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

JDMEK1 said:


> Car is looking really sick Alex!



Thanks mate,it will even get better when im back from holidays,new parts should have arrived then,including some nice titan exhaust from maybe one of the best exhaust companys worldwide....what it is,stay tuned:wavey: 

Need to work a little bit on the setup of the full adjustable KW Competition i installed and maybe put some stiffer ARB´s in,then it should be perfect from the driving side too.....


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


>


Thats one hard 34!


----------



## The Flying Wig (Aug 15, 2008)

Yeah looks like it is a Z-tune car,has the wings etc. never seen a black one.Car looks wicked whether a Z-tune or not.


----------



## The Flying Wig (Aug 15, 2008)

Those seats look snug for the winter in the orange R35,also what are those buttons on the rear view mirror ? are they in a standard UK car ?


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

^^^ Screw the 35's.... look at that R34!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Midnight-Purple (Nov 30, 2005)

Piggaz said:


> ^^^ Screw the 35's.... look at that R34!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Agreed :nervous:was,nt brave enough to say, that R34 screws all the 35,s up the :nervous:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I have to say, I was never a fan of the stock R34, but the Z-Tune kit does look the absolute dog's danglies. Much meaner and sleeker than the R35.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

^^^^ Lovely 34, i have to get one of them bonnets for mine


----------



## cogtr (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> one of my favourite (after mine), our friend in Singapore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is indeed SEX ON WHEELS.:bowdown1:


----------



## Jeff RB26 (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice 
the black r34 is to sale bcoz its hard one

thankssss


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

^^^^ First three photos of that black R35 above made me say "Knight Rider wants his car back" the front is toooooo busy!

....like the wheels though!


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

So Far


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

I love this one. 22s


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> Hmmn orange... Apart from the spoiler.:runaway:


Spoiler looks un level and the number plate does too ,shame to go to that trouble and muck it up at the end .Nice colour though .


----------

